# Mimms Cycle Shop information wanted, they were located in Texas



## barneyguey (Oct 25, 2019)

Any information would greatly be appreciated. Thank you. Barry

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Cell 1-509-230-0613


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 31, 2019)

bump


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 31, 2019)

I don't know much about this, but as I understand it, there were 2 partners, last names Mimm and Scott. Closed in the late 1970's. I found this directory from 1939-


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 31, 2019)

Maybe related...









						Katheryne Mimms Britton (1908-1957) - Find a...
					

Name: Katheryne Britton  Death Date: 18 Jan 1957  Death Place: Dallas, Dallas, Texas  Gender: Female  Race: White  Death Age:   Estimated Birth Date:   Birth Date: 10 Feb 1908  Birthplace: Dallas, Texas  Marital Status: Married  Spouse's Name:   Father's Name: Arthur B Mimms  Father's...




					www.findagrave.com


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 31, 2019)

Something else interesting. 2 shops listed in 1958....Mimms....then Britton. Related?


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 4, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 11, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Feb 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 26, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 18, 2020)

_bump_


----------



## barneyguey (May 2, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Jun 4, 2020)

bump


----------



## BKH (Nov 6, 2020)

sm2501 said:


> Maybe related...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Scott, Its Brett. Call Randy Davis. He used to call on them in 70's when he started as a rep for Hans Johnsen. He can give you some history on Mimms.


----------



## barneyguey (Nov 6, 2020)

Cool! Do you have a phone number? Thank you. Barry


----------



## Kato (Jul 21, 2021)

Very kool - following now
When I saw the pic and style of the badge it reminded me of a Ludwig badge...........shop here in Cincinnati back in the day.
The 2 are very close to each other - wonder if they badged similar bikes?
I've seen a version without color and another that is color but the top is squared off without the crown shape.


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 21, 2021)

Kato said:


> Very kool - following now
> When I saw the pic and style of the badge it reminded me of a Ludwig badge...........shop here in Cincinnati back in the day.
> The 2 are very close to each other - wonder if they badged similar bikes?
> I've seen a version without color and another that is color but the top is squared off without the crown shape.
> ...



Cool! I was thinking the Mimms badge reminded me of the Henderson badge also. If you compare them they're pretty close to the same.


----------



## Kato (Jul 21, 2021)

barneyguey said:


> Cool! I was thinking the Mimms badge reminded me of the Henderson badge also. If you compare them they're pretty close to the same.
> View attachment 1449810
> 
> View attachment 1449811



For sure - I think the Ludwig bikes may have been Schwinn built.....not 100% positive though


----------



## barneyguey (Jul 21, 2021)

Kato said:


> For sure - I think the Ludwig bikes may have been Schwinn built.....not 100% positive though



I've seen the Ludwig badges on several brands of bicycles including Schwinn Built bicycles.


----------

